

Facebook continues to ruin productivity. - aresant
http://www.businessinsider.com/chart-of-the-day-more-time-spent-on-facebook-2009-7

======
rms
<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

The new title is a bit much.

~~~
aresant
Noted and revised. Thanks for the comment.

